# What is A1, M2, M4 Aluminum?



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I don't want to build a frame but I thought this might be a good place to ask. I _can't_ find any significant info on this designation for aluminum or its qualities. It's normally a 4-digit number preceded by a letter, none of which are A or M. The only thing I can find is some ultrasonic process that only affects the surface texture and does not effect the strength in any way. What gives? Thanks.

_Edit: oops "can't" not "can". Big difference. My bad._


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> I don't want to build a frame but I thought this might be a good place to ask. I can find any significant info on this designation for aluminum or its qualities. It's normally a 4-digit number preceded by a letter, none of which are A or M. The only thing I can find is some ultrasonic process that only affects the surface texture and does not effect the strength in any way. What gives? Thanks.


where are you seeing this? It could be a "proprietary alloy" and the mill or distributor uses that designation and refuses to disclose the make-up. Pulo (a Chinese manufacturer) has done this with their U6 aluminum.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Straight off, by the "M" designation I'd say it's SpecialED alloy :skep: proprietory BS, marketing BS is more like it - if you ask me.


smudge said:


> where are you seeing this? It could be a "proprietary alloy" and the mill or distributor uses that designation and refuses to disclose the make-up. Pulo (a Chinese manufacturer) has done this with their U6 aluminum.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

A1 is Specialized's branding of plain old aluminum, 6061 I belive.

M2 is Specialized's branding of a metal matrix, Aluminum mixed with Aluminum Oxide.

M4 is Specialized's branding of a metal matrix, a slightly different mix of Aluminum and Aluminum Oxide.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A1 and M2/m4 materials = Specialized marketing hype 

YES they marketing hype did state that they contained "metal matrix alloy" it was and still is total BS , the amount material contained in thoes tubes was very minimal and never improved the life or the ride feel of thoes frames.

A1 and M labeled metals = Epic fail!

Anyone remember the first full carbon FSR ? didnt think so ..LOL


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Ah, that makes sense. I've seen A1 (not Al) occasionally in the past 20-30 years and still see it rarely but most prominently on Specialized. I thought there was a slight chance it might not be Specialized marketing BS but it seems it is. Thanks all.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

All the A1 and metal matrix frames were built at SAPA corp. in Portland , a1 is plain old 6061 straight off the shelf , the metal matrix tubes did have some finite particles in it but from our experience working in bike shops and re-welding cracked M2 and M4 frames they welded the same as A1 cept with a slightly dirtier puddle and bead.


----------



## marvinmarsian (Apr 18, 2010)

*first hand experince*

basically, as stated prior, it is the different mixes of aluminum alloys that make up the frame of the bike, and yes these are proprietary gimmicky names given by specialized. a1 it was pointed out that may be the equivalent of 6061 aluminum. As specialized has perfected alloys they have been able to, over the years, create lighter, stiffer alloys, thus the m4 and m5 designations. I owned a 2008 stumpjumper, m4 aluminum, which was substantially lighter than the 6061 aluminum that lesser models are made of, I upgraded to the 2010 stumjumper which is m5 and it is quite a bit lighter, maybe 5 pounds or more, yet just as stiff and durable. specialized also grades their carbon in a similar way, 8r,9r, etc.,

in reading up on the innovation, each step up is a little lighter and a little more durable, so they are able to make the same frame, a1 vs m5, and not only use lighter material but also use less of it, creating a substantially lighter bike each time.

Gimmicky or not, (and I am sure each manufacturer does something similar), I am very happy having gone to newer versions of both my specialized mountain bikes and my road bikes.

The higher the grade with specialized denotes both weight and quality of the material used to produce the bike. I do believe at this point, 2014, even the aluminum bikes purchased at walmart are of the 6061 aluminum, (aka, a1, I am assuming). Don't be afraid to invest a bit more into a better, lighter, stiffer alloy.

Don't take the internets word for it, visit your local bike shop and try some bikes at different price points. With any purchase, decide where quality meets your budget, (or check the used market as I have, there is honestly no way I would have been able to afford a new $2000 mountain bike or a $3500 road bike, just know what you are getting before you're ready to lay out $1-1.5k or more on a used bike, and maybe have the desire to do some maintenance on your own, as some repairs are simple and bike shops make some bucks on service). Both bike I currently own were bought used with very little use, as some people buy these bikes to get into the sport then realize its just not for them.

Speaking of service, I was able to invest in a basic Park stand and most of the common tools to service my bikes for less than $400, I figure that's about 3 years worth of tune-ups and brake service for two bikes, and I can do the work myself indefinitely.


----------

